
Every image is searchable with Inception and a Crawler in Google Cloud for 0$ - avanttech
https://avantlive.wordpress.com/2016/12/01/every-image-is-searchable-with-inception-a-crawler-in-google-cloud-for-0/
======
gridnewt
Image search is getting popular in most of the e-commerce sites and building
one from TensorFlow is exciting and is indeed easy from your blog post.

